# LAPP Steuerleitung geschirmt 4G6+2x1,5qmm,TR/S ÖLFLEX SERVO 71



## grgech (16 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich o.a. Kabel.

Darf man eine Klemmkasten (geht um die Sicherheitsbedienungen) zwischen Klemmleiste (Schaltschrank) und den Schalter (2SF4) eingebaut werden, und wenn ja, muss das irgendwelche spezielle Klemmkasten sein, oder??
P.S. - Ich habe 2x 20 m Kabel (daher die Idee mit dem Klemmkasten). Lieferzeit für neues Kabel mit kompletter Länge von 40m ist momentan ein 6-7 Wochen.




Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## hucki (16 November 2021)

grgech schrieb:


> Ich habe 2x 20 m Kabel (daher die Idee mit dem Klemmkasten).


Wenn beides die gleichen Kabel sind, würde ich eine Schrumpfmuffe (den Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber!) setzen.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (16 November 2021)

Quetschverbinder plus Schrumpfschlauch ist die beste Lösung. Theoretisch kann man das auch für immer so lassen.

Klemmkasten geht auch wenn zugänglich später. 
Wegen EMF würde ich einen metallischen nehmen mit emf Verschraubungen. Spricht auch nix dagegen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Wegen *EMF* würde ich einen metallischen nehmen mit *emf* Verschraubungen.


Du meinst vermutlich EMV


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 November 2021)

grgech schrieb:


> .. geht um die Sicherheitsbedienungen ..


Das ist doch nur eine Motorzuleitung?


----------



## grgech (16 November 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Quetschverbinder plus Schrumpfschlauch ist die beste Lösung. Theoretisch kann man das auch für immer so lassen.
> 
> Klemmkasten geht auch wenn zugänglich später.
> Wegen EMF würde ich einen metallischen nehmen mit emf Verschraubungen. Spricht auch nix dagegen.


Hättest du vielleicht Vorschlag für Klemmkasten?


----------



## grgech (16 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur eine Motorzuleitung?


Ja, würde trotzdem kein "Quetschverbinder plus Schrumpfschlauch" als Lösung nehmen 😅


----------



## hucki (16 November 2021)

grgech schrieb:


> Ja, würde trotzdem kein "Quetschverbinder plus Schrumpfschlauch" als Lösung nehmen 😅


Ist IMHO bei korrekter Ausführung zuverlässiger als ein Klemmkasten.


----------



## infomike (16 November 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Ist IMHO bei korrekter Ausführung zuverlässiger als ein Klemmkasten.


Da bekommste aber Probleme mit der Abschirmung.

Klemmkasten aus Metall mit EMV Verschraubungen und gut ist.


----------



## hucki (16 November 2021)

infomike schrieb:


> Da bekommste aber Probleme mit der Abschirmung.
> 
> Klemmkasten aus Metall mit EMV Verschraubungen und gut ist.


Die originalen Schirme lang genug lassen, dass man sie miteinander verbinden kann und/oder zusätzliches Kupferabschirmgeflecht mit unter den Schrumpfschlauch und mit den anderen Schirmen verbinden ...
🤷‍♂️

Muss aber halt auch jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Nost (17 November 2021)

So lange du vor dem Softstarter keinen Schütz hast kann das Thema Sicherheit eh keine Rolle spielen (Im Sinne Sicheres Abschalten).
Ich würde auch ganz klar den Klemmkasten verwenden.


----------



## grgech (18 November 2021)

infomike schrieb:


> Da bekommste aber Probleme mit der Abschirmung.
> 
> Klemmkasten aus Metall mit EMV Verschraubungen und gut ist.


Meine Tendenz ist dies zu nehmen.

Danke an alle für die Antworten.


----------



## infomike (18 November 2021)

Alternativ könnte man auch einen Verbindung über Rundsteckverbinder herstellen. Dann wäre die Schirmung auf jeden Fall sicher ausgeführt. Ist eventuell Platzsparender als ein Klemmkasten bei diesem Querschnitt.


----------



## grgech (19 November 2021)

Übrigens, ich müsste folgende Kabel durch M25 Rohr durchführen:
4 Kabel x (5x1), 
1 Kabel (8x1), 
2 Kabel x (4x1,5), 
1 Kabel x (3x0,5)
2 Kabel x (4x0,5)
2 Kabel x (3x1)

Wieviel Rohre würde ich dann benötigen? Weil gibt's nicht genau eine Tabelle wo es alles erklärt ist.


----------



## Heinileini (28 November 2021)

grgech schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich müsste folgende Kabel durch M25 Rohr durchführen:
> 4 Kabel x (5x1),
> 1 Kabel (8x1),
> 2 Kabel x (4x1,5),
> ...


Könntest Du vielleicht mal die AussenDurchmesser der o.g. Kabel nachliefern und vielleicht sogar den InnenDurchmesser des M25-Rohrs?

Wie könnte denn Deiner Meinung nach die "genau eine Tabelle" aussehen, die "alles erklärt"?


----------



## nade (28 November 2021)

Also abhängig von der länge würd ich sagen, mit 4 Rohre ist es potentiell möglich. Aber ich würde da dann ehr auf M32 wechseln, oder sogar M40. Nebenbei ist eben die Frage welche und wie viele überhaupt vom gleichen Platz zum gleichen Platz zu verlegen sind.
Kunststoff, Stahl? Mit Bögen, oder ohne?


----------



## Nais (28 November 2021)

...warum willst Du bei einem Softstarter unbedingt geschirmtes Kabel verwenden ?





__





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




Normales Kabel sollte die Lieferprobleme beseitigen, Powerkabel und Thermofühler könntest Du in getrennten Kabeln führen.

Gruss


----------



## grgech (29 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Könntest Du vielleicht mal die AussenDurchmesser der o.g. Kabel nachliefern und vielleicht sogar den InnenDurchmesser des M25-Rohrs?
> 
> Wie könnte denn Deiner Meinung nach die "genau eine Tabelle" aussehen, die "alles erklärt"?


Man weiß nie haha. Es wurde alles geklärt, muss ich keine Gedanken mehr machen.

Danke an alle auf Antworten.


----------

